# Level up! Beef jerky recipe inside! Step by step.



## lcsmokeaddict (Oct 7, 2016)

So, here we go. It is very important to note, this is for 2 pounds starting weight of meat only. Please, if you alter the weight, alter the amount of ingredients.
2 pounds meat
1/2 cup of brown sugar
1/2 T granulated onion powder
1T granulated garlic powder
1T MTQ, or if you only have teaspoons around, its 3 of them
1 1/2 C. 7 up
1/4c soy sauce
1T. Worshishire sauce
1 hearty laugh at how bad i murdered that last ingredients spelling.


Mix your wet ingredients together:












20161005_130414.jpg



__ lcsmokeaddict
__ Oct 7, 2016


















20161005_130653.jpg



__ lcsmokeaddict
__ Oct 7, 2016


















20161005_130806.jpg



__ lcsmokeaddict
__ Oct 7, 2016







Now you let those sit together for bout 10 min while you mix your dry ingredients.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/content[GALLERY="media, 493434"][/GALLERY]
/type/61/id/493431/width/350/height/700












20161005_131212.jpg



__ lcsmokeaddict
__ Oct 7, 2016


















20161005_131440.jpg



__ lcsmokeaddict
__ Oct 7, 2016







I should note: these pictures were taken post creation (as far as dry ingredient only. The spoon in pictures was not a teaspoon/table spoon. Always use exact measures when dealing with any types of cure. These were simply put, reference spoons. As in 'oh, big spoon. Table spoon. Little spoon? Tea spoon!')
Mix em together!













20161005_131540.jpg



__ lcsmokeaddict
__ Oct 7, 2016


















20161005_131609.jpg



__ lcsmokeaddict
__ Oct 7, 2016






Be sure to dissolve all the dry ingredients! (Or the ones that can at least. 

Sit back for 15, and let the flavors steep, and kill off the rest of the 7 up.












20161005_132141.jpg



__ lcsmokeaddict
__ Oct 7, 2016






Add it to your meat, i use a vacuumseal bag, and piece by piece dunk, soak, and put in bag, then dump the remaining marinade into the bag. Seal it up. Let that bastard chill for 24+ hours.













20161005_134032.jpg



__ lcsmokeaddict
__ Oct 7, 2016


















20161005_133948.jpg



__ lcsmokeaddict
__ Oct 7, 2016






Post soak, pat off your meat, and crack fresh black and red peppercorns on it.












20161006_170311.jpg



__ lcsmokeaddict
__ Oct 7, 2016


















20161006_170250.jpg



__ lcsmokeaddict
__ Oct 7, 2016






I toothpick my meat, and load it onto the top rack in my Little chief.  You'll see why. I like big pieces of jerky.












20161006_170458.jpg



__ lcsmokeaddict
__ Oct 7, 2016


















20161006_170449.jpg



__ lcsmokeaddict
__ Oct 7, 2016






Put it in the pre 'heated' smoker. Mine, never is really heated much. Its freaking awesome, but, let me rephrase. Put the rack, in your smoker, that is at your target temp.












20161006_170609.jpg



__ lcsmokeaddict
__ Oct 7, 2016






Smoke that baby up to your preference. I smoked mine for 48 hours cold smoke.

Keep in mind, you will pick up A LOT of flavor from the smoke using this recipe.  My first pan, i run an 90% blend of hickory and pecan with a 10% cherry. Second, 10% mesquite with 90% hickory. And all pans post #2 i alternate between 2 full hickory, and one matching pan #1.












1475856361972-1073490702.jpg



__ lcsmokeaddict
__ Oct 7, 2016






Its a sweet, explosion of flavor, thats hard to get your fill of, and my wifes #1 request.

Enjoy, play with it. (My favorite version is with seagrams gingerale.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2016)

Looks tasty, nice smoke!


----------



## lcsmokeaddict (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks man!


----------



## mdr37129 (Oct 17, 2016)

Wow sounds awesome, I'm about to try my first batch tomorrow, curing now. Watching my carbs I cut back on the sugar, has anyone used Splenda? Just curious.


----------



## lcsmokeaddict (Oct 18, 2016)

I actually tried with the sugar halved, it was even better (in my opinion) than this wack. But this is the way my wife is ga ga over.

I personally like to keep things simple. But I'm sure some of these fine chaps have tangled with things like splenda.


----------

